# so i'm in need of a good dryer



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm in need of a good free hand dryer for my girls, I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars. I don't mind spending $100.00+ I noticed at National's they were grooming them with small dryers with a third hand. Silly me, I never got the name of them. 

So once again I need your help. My girls will love you forever:wub:


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello! If you need to choose the right hair dryers for your baby Just click here you can see all information about what you need that fits for your baby  I buy this as a gift for my babies. _Oster Hi-Velocity Adjustable Table and Cage Dryer_ But it's only you can choose the right one that fits to your taste. Good luck for choosing the right one


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Paula I have the Kool Pup Dryer. 
It took me a little while to get used to it,but once I did,I really like it. 
I like the cool temperature as you don't have to worry about it getting too hot, 
I used my hand held one day last week because I didn't feel like setting everything up.It seemed like it took forever to dry Violet with my regular hair dryer. 
It's a little loud,but it didn't take my four very long to get used to it.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Paula I have the Kool Pup Dryer.
> It took me a little while to get used to it,but once I did,I really like it.
> I like the cool temperature as you don't have to worry about it getting too hot,
> I used my hand held one day last week because I didn't feel like setting everything up.It seemed like it took forever to dry Violet with my regular hair dryer.
> It's a little loud,but it didn't take my four very long to get used to it.


I have the Kool Pup Dryer as well and love it. It did take a little while for Maggie to adjust to it, but she's fine with it now. I usually turn it on while I am applying conditioner and then rinsing her so that the air from the dryer warms up. It has worked out very well for us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I use my BaByliss dryer on the dogs. The third arm is really the best, and I can attach the regular human dryer to it.
I know that many members love the Kool Pup, but I do not. I really tried to get the dogs used to it, but they hate it. I have my grooming station in the garage and most of the year it is too cold, even with a space heater next to it. The only thing the dogs like about a hair dryer is the warmth. Also, the Kool Pup works by blowing the water off and that blows their hair all over. If I turn it on low, it takes forever. I would give it to you, but I don't have the packaging and it would cost a fortune to mail it. I don't think it is worth it.

I think that the only need for a big professional dog dryer is if you are using it all day every day. The BaByliss is a really good one and has a cool setting. I got it on Amazon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The cheapest cool pup dryer I could find is on Amazon for $220.00 free shipping, is that a good buy? 

Sylvia I wonder how much having them box it and ship it would cost


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> The cheapest cool pup dryer I could find is on Amazon for $220.00 free shipping, is that a good buy?
> 
> Sylvia I wonder how much having them box it and ship it would cost


I'm guessing quite a lot. It came in a huge box and is quite heavy. Big company shippers pay a small fraction of what we pay at UPS. I'd look into, if I thought you would be happy with it, but I sincerely believe you would be better off with a third arm and a good blow dryer. You would also have to buy the arm for the kool pup, which is an additional $85.00.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am in the same spot as Sylvia. I like my third arm and even BaByliss hairdryer. 

The cool pup is really noisy, bothers both me and the girls. They both spin and shake in fear, trying desperately to keep away from it. Warming up gets them all upset before I even start. I am sure in time they would get used to it, I would have to do a very gradual introduction, but it is way easier for me to use the old faithful. 

I may give it another go on a hot day at some point.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Paula....I have been through a few dryers over the last couple of years. It really comes down to what works well for you. You really have 3 major classes of dryers for maltese coats. Box dryers such as the Koolpup. Stand dryers like Edemco, Xpower, and Oster or a hand held with an arm. 

I started with handheld with no arm and that was a disaster. 

My 1st major maltese purchase was the Koolpup that came with the arm. I wanted to love this dryer and did make it work for us for over a year but was not really pleased with the results on a coated dog though worked well on cut downs and really shortened the drying time by half. I ended up selling it on Ebay but kept the arm. You do need to purchase an arm to use the Koolpup effectively.

The next dryer I used was and Edemco stand dryer that my mentor allowed me to borrow. I love the stand dryer! It allows you to adjust the nozzle to dry specific areas very quickly and efficiently. The particular model I was using had no heat control but had airflow control. I did not not like that but the higher end Edemco's come with more features. Note that stand dryers are usually the most expensive of dryer options. Sometimes you may find a used one for sale.

I ended up purchasing the Xpower B 16 stand dryer for these reasons:

For coated dogs they work the most efficiently and give me the best results. Especially for less than perfect coats!

Xpower dryer totally disassembles so it is easy to take it on the road. Edmeco do not totally breakdown, though they do sell a small travel model. I have never tried the Oster.

Xpower has heat and/or temp controls. It also has adjustable airflow controls which is great to dry faces in a jam or when working out matts. I really do like this dryer and though it was an expensive purchase it has really paid for itself and come in handy for coated and non coated dogs alike.

Lastly is a hand held with arm. You may use any good quality hand dryer but the arm is must. I, like Sylvia, love my Babyliss pro dryer. You can by Bliss products at Sally and save on shipping. I use this dryer everyday for face maintenance. Most dogs do not like the force of the stand dryer in the face and it really defeats the purpose of trying to dry the face when you are causing them to tear in the first place! I think many can get away with using a quality hand held with arm only.

So it really comes down to what you and your pups needs are. Coat length, work area, budget, and travel needs are just some things to consider. Sorry about length of this but wanted to share my dryer experience and save you and others the expense and headaches that come with choosing the right dryer for you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

After all these years of blow drying Rylee her hair is very pretty just by brushing it while it is wet. No more mats caused by blow drying and when she feels she needs a break it is easy to stop. Rylee does have short hair on her face and ears. At her age it is not worth the time and the fighting with her to clean her face. Also she does not leave water marks on the floor after a drink.

I was really surprised that plain brushing would do such a good job.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Paula I have been contemplating the same question. I just can't make myself pull the trigger at 220. I used my hair dryer on Edward. Elon's hair is a bit thicker so it has been taking me forever to blow dry him. One arm holding the dryer and one brushing. Good thing he's very tolerant! I do think the way the air blows it makes him tear. Ugh


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I used the Kool Pup again today. I found it better than before because instead of doing the lower blow setting I put it straight to pretty high, which made the temperature much better. It blew so hard that I didn't have to brush at the same time at all, it just went straight from the hurricane LOL. Penny didn't want it near her face though. I will try Lola tomorrow and see how she does with it. One thing that put me off trying it too much was the size, and the awkwardness of the thick hose, but I find you can leave it still somewhat and turn the dog. 

Anyway, it may come in useful after all.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For show dogs I used an Edemco stand dryer. AWESOME! 

But now I have a Bair https://b-air.com/product/b-air-bear-power-bpd-1/
I LOOOVE it. Gentle enough to do the Maltese, on high it is powerful enough for my Poodle. Great price. Super portable.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylvia, I'd be happy to take the Kool Pup off your hands!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I have the small purple Cool Pup Dryer and I never use it on my girls. I will be happy to ship it to you as it's just sitting here taking up space and accumulating dust. If you want it, let me know and I will ship it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

jmm said:


> For show dogs I used an Edemco stand dryer. AWESOME!
> 
> But now I have a Bair https://b-air.com/product/b-air-bear-power-bpd-1/
> I LOOOVE it. Gentle enough to do the Maltese, on high it is powerful enough for my Poodle. Great price. Super portable.


Jackie, if you ever want to sell the Edemco, let me know!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- I have the small purple Cool Pup Dryer and I never use it on my girls. I will be happy to ship it to you as it's just sitting here taking up space and accumulating dust. If you want it, let me know and I will ship it.


Lynn, Paula just emailed me. She cannot get on SM with the new password and is waiting for Yung to help her. So, in the meantime ... she did say that she would love if you can give her the dryer. She said she would be happy to pay for the shipping, too.


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

I did just list my royal blue Kool Pup - and the "Hold a Hose" for sale on the "Buy/Sell/Trade" part of the forum, if you are interested.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just saw that Mary, and thought about a 2nd for my RV...I really find them a must for me! but I guess I'll just bag it up and take it with me anyway. Paula, this is a great deal! As far as the face goes, just aim it from above away from the eyes and down towards the nose. I use my fingers to cradle the chin and smoosh my fingers on the face hair to separate the hairs and dry faster. It also guides the hair away from the eyes and avoids eyes tearing.


----------

